# Frogs and Loud music



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, Darts are awesome and Loud music is awesome too But do they go together.

Im Looking to Build my first tank and I am planning to put it next to my pc monitor with 1 Speaker on each side.(http://img.creative.com/images/corporate/artwork/hires_gigaworks_t20II.jpg)

Would it harm the frogs if I put the music on quite hard so I can hear it in the whole living room?

Rens,


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

personally I wouldn't put my tank next to speakers and blast it. to me its almost like telling a kid not to poke the glass to an animals cage because the sound is louder to them. Although the music is not tapping on the glass but the vibration from loud music will cause vibrations.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea I wouldn't do it either. Since they can hear each other calling in the jungle I would assume they have good hearing.

Besides, chances are they have different tastes in music than you


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I don`t see anything good in that at all. I have frogs that jump 6 inches when I snap the latch on their door.

Hey, at least you asked first, right?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

In order to properly answer your question we will need your full playlist of songs. 

I have my D. auratus in my dining room I have my music in my living room next to it. I purposely put the vivarium on the far side of the dinning room away from the living knowing we push to reference levels in there and it fills the entire main floor with sound. But after placing them there I noticed I have over looked a local peak for the subwoofer essentially right in front of their cage. It doesn't seem to bother them and I didn't feel like messing with the phase to move it since it was tuned for the living room seating arrangement.

I doubt that frogs are that much different than humans, a sudden unexpected noise startles them. But something more regular like music just becomes back ground. Also the exact placement of the vivarium and the speaker can have a huge impact in the sound levels so it might be worth showing that. 

Anyhow as other have said its safer to be cautious.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Eh, you know, I've read on the boards that someone's leucs always called whenever they turned on the vacuum cleaner, so who knows....


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Whenever we turn on the music in the frog room there is always 5 or 6 tanks that start calling right away! 

Marta


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Dendrobati said:


> Whenever we turn on the music in the frog room there is always 5 or 6 tanks that start calling right away!
> 
> Marta


What are you playing?


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> What are you playing?


Usually Coldplay!

Marta


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I see no effect EVER from playing loud music around the frogs. Do you play the music with your dog in the room? your cat? bird? Dont baby your frogs, they have evolved for thousands of years and lived.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Dendrobati said:


> Usually Coldplay!
> 
> Marta


Marta, I figured from your neck of the woods maybe a little Grace Potter?

That would sure get me calling.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Marta, I figured from your neck of the woods maybe a little Grace Potter?
> 
> That would sure get me calling.


I am European

Brad does like country though!

Marta


----------

